# MSA/All dialects: trust your gut / go with your gut / follow your heart / listen to your heart



## frizzywizz

Is the following a translation of a phrase equivalent to the English "listen to your heart"?:

استفت قلبك


----------



## ZenMaster

I think "استفت" means inquire.
You should use "*إستمع*"


----------



## akhooha

If you say "اِستمعْ قلبَك" isn't the meaning closer to "hear your heart"?
If you mean "listen to your heart" shouldn't it be "اِستمعْ إلى قلبِك" or "اِستمعْ لِقلبِك"?
(There is a fine distinction in English between "hearing" and "listening to" --- I don't know if the distinction is made in Arabic).


----------



## ZenMaster

Yes, both  "اِستمعْ إلى قلبِك" and "اِستمعْ لِقلبِك" are correct.
"اِستمعْ قلبَك" exists but is very uncommon and it means the same thing.
akhooha The 
distinction is made in Arabic:
اِستمعْ= listen and إسمع= hear.
There is another excellent synonym which is very appropriate in this context: "*أنصت*"
It should also be used with "ل" or "إلى"


----------



## Bakr

يمكننا القول:ـ
اِصغ لقلبك/إلى قلبك 
وكذلك
اِستمع أو أنصت


----------



## Hemza

Hello, sorry for the off topic but do dialects use "أنصت"? (except Moroccan I mean)


----------



## Bakr

رغم أنه سؤال يجب أن يكون في موضوع خاص..أظن أن المغاربة لا يستعملون الفعل "أنصت" بل "تصنّت" بنفس معنى أنصت أو اِستمع..!ـ


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

frizzywizz said:


> Is the following a translation of a phrase equivalent to the English "listen to your heart"?:
> 
> استفت قلبك



there is a very famous song which has this expression( albee daleelee)
follow your heart قلبك دليلك
but also إتَّبِع قلبك


----------



## Raspberryjam

How would you say this in Levantine:

"You need to go with how you feel and trust your gut more often because often you're right"


----------



## elroy

Palestinian:

لازم تخلّي قلبك دليلك أكتر من هيك لإنو كتير مرّات بدلّك مزبوط


----------



## Sun-Shine

Can I say:
اعمل اللي تحس فيه وخلي عندك ثقة بشعورك أكتر لأنو كتير بيكون مزبوط


----------



## Raspberryjam

Elroy you're back!  Thanks


----------



## elroy

@Raspberryjam: Thanks!  It's good to see you're still asking challenging questions. 


sun_shine 331995 said:


> اعمل اللي تحس فيه وخلي عندك ثقة بشعورك أكتر لأنو كتير بيكون مزبوط


 This doesn't sound very idiomatic in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Is it ok in Syria ?


----------



## elroy

I would say no, but @momai or @analeeh would be able to give you a more confident reply.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Ok, thank you


----------



## Mahaodeh

sun_shine 331995 said:


> وخلي عندك ثقة بشعورك


​


elroy said:


> This doesn't sound very idiomatic in Palestinian Arabic.


I agree, it sounds like a borrowing from MSA to me.


----------



## Sun-Shine

So, they don't say ثق/ ثقة ? 
I think they do and pronounce ق as أ
ثق بشعورك/ ثق بإحساسك


----------



## Mahaodeh

Oh no, we do use the words ثقة and شعور (although I think إحساس is more common), it's just that the phrase itself in this particular context doesn't sound very natural.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Ok, thank you.


----------



## She'lock Holmes

sun_shine 331995 said:


> اعمل اللي تحس فيه


This sounded a little Egyptian or Fusha to me.

I'd say: "اعمل اللي بتحسو صح". I can change اعمل with سوّي and صح with مزبوط too.
I'd translate this sentence as: سوّي اللي بتحسو صح واعتمد على حالك عشان انتا عادةً بتفكر مزبوط. Although it sounds a little sarcastic to me because of عادةً.


----------



## Sun-Shine

She'lock Holmes said:


> This sounded a little Egyptian or Fusha to me.
> 
> I'd say: "اعمل اللي بتحسو صح". I can change اعمل with سوّي and صح with مزبوط too.
> I'd translate this sentence as: سوّي اللي بتحسو صح واعتمد على حالك عشان انتا عادةً بتفكر مزبوط. Although it sounds a little sarcastic to me because of عادةً.


اعمل اللي بتحسو صح is Egyptian. Is it used in Syria ? 

Your sentence is Egyptian except the word سوي which is used by few people in Egypt and they replace it by اعمل .


----------



## She'lock Holmes

sun_shine 331995 said:


> اعمل اللي بتحسو صح is Egyptian. Is it used in Syria ?





sun_shine 331995 said:


> Your sentence is Egyptian except the word سوي which is used by few people in Egypt and they replace it by اعمل .


The whole sentence isn't commonly used. Hence why I said it sounds a little sarcastic to me. But it should - albeit negatively - be understood just fine. Yes, I think سوي and اعمل are shared between EA and LevA but I'm not sure if a particular group would use اعمل more than سوي and vice versa in the Levant.
A more cheering way of saying this without عادةً would be: سوّي اللي بتحسو صح واعتمد على حالك عشان أنا بشوفك بتفكر مزبوط.

I think Egyptian Arabic tend to look quite similar to Levantine while written (minus grammatical words as they're a dead giveaway), but the intonation and word usage are quite different. It's been years since I had a conversation with or even heard Egyptian Arabic, but I don't think an Egyptian would say بتحسو and instead would say بتحس فيه (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Sun-Shine

She'lock Holmes said:


> عشان أنا بشوفك بتفكر مزبوط


Does it عشان in Syria? As I know it's مشان.
In Egypt ,they say this or أنا شايفك instead of أنا بشوفك ,both are correct.
Also they write (مظبوط (ظ but صح is more common.


She'lock Holmes said:


> but I don't think an Egyptian wouldn't say بتحسو and instead would say بتحس فيه .


They say اعمل اللي تحس/بتحس بيه
بيه not فيه
بتحسو can be used but it's less common.


----------



## She'lock Holmes

sun_shine 331995 said:


> Does it عشان in Syria? As I know it's مشان.


Both are used.



sun_shine 331995 said:


> Also they write (مظبوط (ظ but صح is more common.


I write it with a ز but it's also spelt with a ض too. As far as I am aware, it's only pronounced with an emphatic ز though (as in Levantine ظ) but I don't see it written with a ظ often.


----------



## Sun-Shine

She'lock Holmes said:


> I write it with a ز but it's also spelt with a ض too. As far as I am aware, it's only pronounced with an emphatic ز though (as in Levantine ظ) but I don't see it written with a ظ often.


I know in fusha it's ض ,but I mean in Egypt they pronounce it ظ


----------



## elroy

She'lock Holmes said:


> اعمل اللي بتحسو صح


 I’m not sure this necessarily expresses that it would be your “gut feeling.”


----------



## Sun-Shine

Dosen't trust your gut mean ثق بشعورك ? 
and go with how you feel سوي اللي تحس فيه
Anyway, I prefer yours خلي قلبك دليلك


----------



## DialectLearner

[Moderator note: threads merged. Please don't forget to search the forum before opening a thread. Thanks.]


Hi!
How would you say the above phrase in MSA, in your dialects and in dialects you are familiar with?
Example: "I should *go with my gut* when writing something in a foreign language because whenever I try to think deeper about it I am more likely to make mistakes."
Are there any versions other than أتبع أحاسيسي?
In Miami'a song "البيضا والسمرا" I heard "اتبع قلبك". Is it applicable to everyday situation or should I use it only when talking about love affairs?


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> Hello, sorry for the off topic but do dialects use "أنصت"? (except Moroccan I mean)


 It's used in Palestinian Arabic. 


sun_shine 331995 said:


> Dosen't trust your gut mean ثق بشعورك ?


 Yes.


sun_shine 331995 said:


> and go with how you feel سوي اللي تحس فيه


 سوي  اللي بتحس فيه doesn't make sense to me, I'm afraid.


----------



## cherine

She'lock Holmes said:


> I'd translate this sentence as: سوّي اللي بتحسو صح واعتمد على حالك عشان انتا عادةً بتفكر مزبوط.





sun_shine 331995 said:


> Your sentence is Egyptian except the word سوي which is used by few people in Egypt and they replace it by اعمل .


I have to disagree. We don't use حالك but nafsak نفسك, and the commonly used phrase in Egyptian Arabic is اعمل اللي انت شايفه صح.



DialectLearner said:


> "I should *go with my gut* when writing something in a foreign language because whenever I try to think deeper about it I am more likely to make mistakes."


This is a bit difficult, but here's a try for MSA.
عند الكتابة بلغة أجنبية، يجب أن أكتب ما يأتي في ذهني لأول مرة لأنني عندما أتعمق في التفكير تزداد احتمالات وقوعي في الخطأ


> In Miami'a song "البيضا والسمرا" I heard "اتبع قلبك". Is it applicable to everyday situation or should I use it only when talking about love affairs?


I don't think it's safe to take it as a general expression as it may sound strange in some situations. But no, it's not strictly for love-related situation.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> I have to disagree. We don't use حالك but nafsak نفسك, and the commonly used phrase in Egyptian Arabic is اعمل اللي انت شايفه صح.


Thanks for correction.


cherine said:


> This is a bit difficult, but here's a try for MSA.
> عند الكتابة بلغة أجنبية، يجب أن أكتب ما يأتي في ذهني *لأول مرة* لأنني عندما أتعمق في التفكير تزداد احتمالات وقوعي في الخطأ.


أولا is better than لأول مرة .
And we can say ما يخطر ببالي


----------



## elroy

How about أكتب بالسليقة?


----------



## Sun-Shine

السليقة كلمة غريبة لن يفهمها كثيرون حتى لو كانوا  يتحدثون العربية


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> How about أكتب بالسليقة?


 Though this means that the foreign language comes to your mind as intuitvely as a native one, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> السليقة كلمة غريبة لن يفهمها كثيرون حتى لو كانوا  يتحدثون العربية


 عن جد؟  أنا بالنسبة إلي مفهومة مية بالمية وعادية جدًا. بفلسطين كتير مستخدمة، يمكن بمصر لأ؟​


----------



## cherine

مستخدمة جدًا، بس ممكن صن شاين مش متعودة عليها


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> مستخدمة جدًا


حقًا
أنا لم أسمعها من قبل
أنا أسمع طبيعة، فطرة


----------



## cherine

It is a synonym of فطرة we say بالسليقة أو بالفطرة with the same meaning. But just to be clear, it's used more in fuS7a than in colloquial.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> Though this means that the foreign language comes to your mind as intuitvely as a native one


 So maybe أكتب بما عندي من سليقة. 


cherine said:


> it's used more in fuS7a than in colloquial.


 Interesting.  In Palestine it's very common in colloquial.


----------



## ayed

لايمكن تحدد معنى العبارة بدقة بدون نصها الأصلي


----------



## elroy

ayed said:


> لايمكن تحدد معنى العبارة بدقة بدون نصها الأصلي


 أية عبارة تعني؟


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> أية عبارة تعني؟


listen to your heart


----------

